# Thoughts on this aquascape with dragon stone



## Eagle_King365 (Jan 1, 2020)

Thoughts, I like it better than my first round, but still not sure on it, I do plan on adding some moss, jungle val and anubias


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

I like this, I love dragonstone. about to set up a 29 mtn scape


----------



## f1shman (Jan 1, 2020)

I love the look of the dragon stone, can you tell me where you got them as well as what you are using for soil? I like the black soil you have. (Sorry I am a newbie)


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

IMHO it is way to symmetrical. I love the stone but the layout should be more dynamic for my preference. You should do some research on the Rule of Thirds and also have a look at a bunch of Iwagumi set ups. There are some rules that might help you with positioning the stones so that your view is not pulled into opposite directions. For example, I might move the middle rock work to the left so that the taller stone's peak is at about 1/3 from the left in the tank. You could also stack that stone a bit so that it is higher in the tank. I would then arrange the smaller stones so that they "support" the main stone in one way or another. You can also create some dynamic tension by having one or two stones leaning in the opposite direction of the others.

Check out some Iwagumi scapes from Takashi Amano and you will get a better understanding of what I mean.

Hope this helps but in the end you are the one that has to like it so go for it!! :grin2:

Just a little visual aid to give you an idea of what I am talking about. I took your stones and moved them around a bit. Their is definitely some creative license hear as I don't know the actual 3D shapes of the stones. Hope it helps!

Bump: Just a little visual aid to give you an idea of what I am talking about. I took your stones and moved them around a bit. Their is definitely some creative license hear as I don't know the actual 3D shapes of the stones. Hope it helps!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I like jmontee's suggestion, the scape has a little more tension and excitement IMO.


----------



## john borr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes that’s a really nice design jmontee offered. Something like this might also be possible?


----------



## Silly_Guppys (Jan 25, 2020)

nice rocks! first photo maybe just take right stone out or the second ones great...

you hand pick the stones? really nice compared to what i get or see in store gj  

i'd follow a journal if you start one


----------

